# Flyfishing Aides



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Will, a good one some one told me was a hula hoop mounted on a stick maybe 2 feet off the ground. 

Stand back 30 feet throw your loop through. Stand back 40 feet throw,....Stand back 50 feet,..... etc etc,...

It does tend to tighten one's loop. I am not to far back yet though.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I throw to Frisbees at different distances, different wind directions for accuracy.....


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jim, I hadn't heard that before.. I'll give that a go!!
has anyone tried this thing??
http://royalwulff.com/category/casting-aids-fly-fishing-products/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's what I advise my anglers to do if they want to sharpen up. Take your hat (or frisbee or any small target) and start out by hitting the mark every time at 30 feet, then 40 feet, etc. Once you can do that easily then move around to hit it against the wind, across the wind, always with as few casting strokes as possible (think... one, two, three strokes and no more -every time to get in the habit). Once you're out to about forty feet make a point of shooting the line for the fifty, sixty, seventy foot distances instead of trying to carry a lot line in the air... It will make things a lot easier....


Lastly, once you're confident of your abilities... take that hat or other small target and put it next to a chain link fence and get used to hitting it without touching the fence...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll second (or third) shooting through hoops. Great training for getting that double haul right and shooting line with accuracy. Get crazy and put a target on the other side of the hoop. Something a lot of people forget when they practice is to use a bigger dummie fly (hook cut off at the bend): Big flies are tougher to cast, So practice with 'em!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Will

I HAD one of those wrist lock things from Wuff and used it for 2-3 months. It might of taught me to keep my wrist from bending, but I am not so sure. I would suggest not to get unless you have a BIG problem in bending your wrist. The first time I went for pro help with my casting he told me to not wear it any more. My casting did improve and pain in my arm was reduced.

What about the great drill Capt Bob suggested, that one sounds super!

I bet a little casting work here and there and you will be you to go.

Good Luck!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!! It looks like I just need to get out there and shake the cob webs off ;D. Now I just need to order some fly line. I really want to get the royal wulff triangle taper, but I'm not sure if I want to spend that amount of money. Anyway, thats a different thread 
Thanks again for everyones help!!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Will- spend the money! It is well worth it for a line that loads the rod well and shoots outstanding!


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Here's a video that I found interesting, see if you can get some ideas out of it.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pFepz3NW14&feature=share&list=UUZa1vShwH4DnsO3Wb8KLFOw[/media]


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

Honestly, shooting to set distances (30, 40, 50, 60 feet) is great to start with, but you might find that you get locked in to those distances. After you get comfortable with set distances take a dozen tennis balls and randomly throw them all over the yard. short, long, really long, side to side. Some end up about the same distance, maybe a few feet off. This is a good thing! Now you can practice the "feel" of casting at what you see vs. what you know to be the distance. 

This is also helpful in practicing picking up at short distances and shooting to a lengthier one in one or two false casts. 

Word of advice: If you do this, do NOT aim to hit the tennis balls. Act as if they are the heads of fish and lead them like you would on the water. I aimed at the tennis balls for weeks and could not stop whacking fish right on the head the first few times out on the water!


----------

